# Grab your ankles and kiss your



## 2knees (Jun 26, 2009)

a$$ goodbye!

looks like mama nature wants to get her freak on.  should be a fun ride home, right through the PURPLE!!!!

http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=okx&product=N0R&overlay=11101111&loop=no


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 26, 2009)

In the words of Napoleon Dynamite...Lucky!!!!  I love seeing a good Thunderstorm..


----------



## mondeo (Jun 26, 2009)

Holy @#$@$^!!!!!

Tried to get over to the company gym before it hit, just starting to rain when I got out the door, couple hundred feet later I noticed a hail stone, then some more, then more, started running, by the time I got to my car it was pouring 3/4 inch hail.

Avoided the worst of it by spending a few hours at the gym. Noticed a couple trees down on the highway part of 3, 91 was slow under 3 so I figured I'd take rt 3 the entire way home, traffic lights out, a little hectic crossing Silas Deane, limbs down all over the place, good sized ones at that.

Boards should be a little slow for a while. It'll be a while before Pat gets his power back.


GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> In the words of Napoleon Dynamite...Lucky!!!!  I love seeing a good Thunderstorm..


That wasn't a thunderstorm. That was the wrath of God.


----------



## mondeo (Jun 26, 2009)

From the Courant:

"A power surge forced the UConn Medical Center to run on generator power, and a couple of windows at the facility were broken. No patients are OK, according to a spokesperson."

:-o


----------



## Greg (Jun 26, 2009)

We alluded any major severity. Some hail, lots of rain and solid 2 1/2 hours of intermittent rumbling thunder and lightning. It cleared about 45 minutes ago and we had some killer stratocumulus as the sun was setting.


----------



## Mildcat (Jun 26, 2009)

mondeo said:


> From the Courant:
> 
> "A power surge forced the UConn Medical Center to run on generator power, and a couple of windows at the facility were broken.* No patients are OK*, according to a spokesperson."
> 
> :-o



:-o :smile:


----------



## 2knees (Jul 7, 2009)

here we go again.  :roll:

I'm very concerned as alot of the trees that didnt get knocked down last time aren't in the best shape.  Some big branches are still hanging and such.  maybe i'm just freakin out but it looks like its making a beeline for central ct once again.


----------



## Greg (Jul 7, 2009)

Here's the best radar I've found for tracking this stuff:

http://www.intellicast.com/Local/Map.aspx?location=USCT0094

Zoom right into almost town level and drag it around. It's pretty accurate. Last week when Waterbury got 5" of rain in like 4 hours, you could watch the cells pop up right over the city. There's animation controls, btu you have to scroll to the bottom.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 7, 2009)

I'd like to see a severe Thunderstorm this afternoon..


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 7, 2009)

Where my parents live in MA they're about to get pummeled!


----------



## dmc (Jul 7, 2009)

We got pummeled by hail a couple hours ago here in NYS...


----------



## WJenness (Jul 7, 2009)

Some VERY loud rumbles here in Woburn, MA along with a flash flood warning...


----------



## Mildcat (Jul 7, 2009)

I was driving around Worcester, Auburn, and Shrewsbury during the storm and it was pretty cool to see. I was in Grossmans Garbage Outlet when lightning struck and knocked out the power. When I left there I tried to get to Lumber Liquidators in Shrewsbury but I kept hitting washed out roads. On Rt. 20 under Rt. 122 the road was closed with a couple cars under water. When I got home the sun was shining, go figure.


----------

